# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 20 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية السبت 20 فبراير 2020م




الصدي

معركة العضوية بالمريخ تنتقل للفيفا.. و"الصدي" تكشف المثير.
المريخ يشكو (كهربة) للكاف ويتهمه بتوجيه أساءت عنصرية لكرنقو.
لجنة اللواء عامر تنزعج لفتح العضوية عبر جناحين في المجلس وتتخذ خطوات حاسمة.

الاحمر الوهاج

التازى : خسارة الأهلي ليست نهاية المطاف وستعوض.
محمد جلال : شداد سبب مشاكل المريخ.
بعثة المريخ تعود والفريق يتدرب صباح ومساء اليوم.
عمر محمد عبدالله : قرار العودة جاء من الخرطوم والنابي كان يرغب في الاستمرارية. 
مجلس المريخ يجتمع بالنابي.
ازهري وداعة الله : قرار  الاستئنافات إعدام للاعبي المريخ.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس النادي يلتقي اللاعبين المحترفين ويعدوا بتقديم الأفضل امام فيتا




إلتقى رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال مساء اليوم الجمعة بمكتبه بالخرطوم نجوم الفريق الأجانب، وذلك عقب الفريق من القاهرة بعد أداء مباراة الأهلي المصري، وقد وعد نجوم الفريق الأجانب رئيس النادي بتقديم الأفضل بداية بمواجهة فيتا كلوب يوم الثالث والعشرون من شهر فبراير.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحمر يفقد نمر




تأكد غياب مدافع المريخ صلاح نمر عن مباراة الفريق المرتقبة أمام فيتا كلوب الكونغولي الثلاثاء القادم

وتعرض نمر الى الاصابة في مباراة الفريق الماضية أمام الأهلي المصري التي انتهت بفوز الأخير بثلاثية

ولم يكمل مدافع الأحمر المباراة مما تسبب في اهتزاز كبير لخط دفاع الفريق خاصة بعد المستوى الفني الجيد الذي قدمه في الدقائق الأولى للمواجهة آنذاك

وينتظر ان يجري النابي تغيير في الاستراتيجية التي سيخوض بها الفريق اللقاء القادم امام فيتا كلوب خاصة في ظل السعي لتحقيق أول ثلاث نقاط




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#النابي يطالب اللاعبين بالأداء والروح القتالية أمام الكونغولي




طالب مدرب المريخ نصر الدين النابي لاعبي الفريق الأول بضرورة الأداء والروح القتالية في المباراة القادمة أمام فيتا كلوب الكونغولي مشيرا الى ان المباراة لن تكون سهلة ولابد من تضافر الجهود وصولا الى الغايات المنشودة وتحقيق اول ثلاث نقاط في رصيد الفريق خلال النسخة الجارية من دوري المجموعات بالبطولة الأفريقية.

ويواجه المريخ نظيره فيتا كلوب على ملعب الهلال الثلاثاء القادم.

وبالرغم من خسارة المباراة الماضية أمام الأهلي المصري إلا ان مدرب الأحمر النابي طالب بضرورة التفكير في القادم والعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء وصولا الى تحقيق الانتصارات والمنافسة على بطاقة الصعود الى المرحلة القادمة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجتمع بالنابي ويستفسره عن أسباب الهزيمة امام الأهلي




عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مساء اليوم الجمعة بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم إجتماعاً برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال وحضور كل من عمر محمد عبدالله مدير القطاع الرياضي وعضو مجلس الادارة والأستاذ أحمد محمد مختار مع مدرب الفريق التونسي البلجيكي نصر الدين النابي، وذلك لإستفساره حول أسباب الهزيمة امام النادي الأهلي في إفتتاحية مباريات الفريق بدور المجموعات، وقد وعد المدرب بتصحيح أخطاء مباراة الأهلي في المواجهة المقبلة امام فيتا كلوب في ثاني مباريات الفريق بالمجموعات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسؤول باتحاد الكرة السوداني يطلق تصريحًا مثيرًا بشأن أزمة نادي المريخ




يقول القيادي باتحاد الكرة إنّ شداد حال دون حل أزمة نادي المريخ وفق ما أشار في تصريحه.

أقرّ رئيس اللجنة القانونية ونائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني، محمد جلال، بأنّ الوضع الإداري بنادي المريخ غامضٌ وضبابيٌ، محمّلاً  في الوقت ذاته ما يحدث لرئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد.

وقال محمد جلال في تصريحٍ خاصٍ لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ اللجنة القانونية لاتحاد الكرة كانت قادرة على حسم الأزمة الدائرة في نادي المريخ، غير أنّ رئيس الاتحاد منعها من العمل.

وأضاف” لو ترك شداد الأمر للجنة القانونية لانتهت أزمة نادي المريخ منذ فترةٍ طويلةٍ”.

وأشار محمد جلال إلى أنّ كلّ من يجدّد عضويته سواء مع مجموعة سوداكال أو الكندو يمكنه المشاركة في الانتخابات المقبلة.

وأردف” بالطريقة الجارية حول ملف العضوية في نادي المريخ، يحق لمن يجدّد دخول الجمعية العمومية”.

وتابع” يجب أنّ يسأل رئيس الاتحاد كيف يتمّ حسم الأزمة مع من يتمّ التعامل بشأن العضوية في نادي المريخ”.

وشدّد على أنّ انتخابات نادي المريخ مقرّر لها في الربع الأول من العام الحالي بأمر الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم.

وأضاف” للأسف رئيس الاتحاد ما زال مصرّ على موقفه السابق تجاه أزمة نادي المريخ”.

والجمعة، أعلن نادي المريخ عن شروعه في فتحٍ بلاغٍ جنائي ضد عضو مجلسه المجمّد، علي أسد وجميع المتعاونين معه بسبب استخدام أوراقٍ ومستنداتٍ تخصّ النادي دون علم مجلس الإدارة أو بموافقته الرسمية.

ويعيش نادي المريخ صراعًا إداريًا بين تيار آدم عبد الله سوداكال ومجموعة محمد موسى الكندو.

..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“القنصل” يخص “ريمونتادا” بأطول حوار.. “حازم”: أنا رئيس المريخ القادم




الجماهير نادت برئاستي لـ”النادي”.. رفضت “التطبيع”.. وانتظر الانتخابات

دعمت الاحمر بـ”مائة مليار”.. وحرصت على تجديد عقودات “عجب والرشيد”

حال المريخ يغني عن السؤال.. و”اللاعبين” بعضهم يحضر لـ”التدريبات” بالمواصلات

ليست لدي أي علاقة بـ”النظام البائد” ولا “الحالي”.. ولم اكن يوما عضو “مؤتمر وطني”

مشكلة المريخ الحالية ادارية.. لم التق “الوالي” في حياتي.. واعفوني من الحديث عن “التازي”

حوار: عائشة الماجدي

“القنصل حازم”، اسمع بارز على سطح الاحداث في “كوكب المريخ”، هو الرجل الذي يلجأ اليه الحادبين على مصالح الاحمر، كلما اعترضت ناديهم العقبات الكؤود، لم أسمه بشكل اكبر قبل انطلاقة الموسم التنافسي الحالي، حين قدّم ولم يستبق شيء لانقاذ موسم تسجيلات المريخ، حيث كان ضمن الداعمين الرئيسيين؛ ابان سوق الانتقالات التي كانت مشتعلة بالاحداث، والتي تعيش ساحة القضاء الرياضي بالداخل والخارج علي وقعها حتى الان وقضية الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس.. “ريمونتادا” اصطادته واجرت معه حوارا مطولا..

**بداية حازم، بماذا ترد على من يقولون بانك دخيل على الوسط الرياضي..؟

-هؤلاء لا يعرفون من هو حازم مصطفى.. انا رياضي مطبوع، لعبت كرة قدم والوالد كان من اعضاء المجلس الاستشاري في نادي المريخ.. نحن مريخاب منذ نعومة اظافرنا وانا لعبت لفترات طويلة وبداية من فرق الروابط في بحري.. وهذا يؤكد على الحقيقة باني رياضي وابن اسرة رياضية..

**ظهرت بشكل مميز خلال فترة الانتقالات التي سبقت الموسم الحالي.. كنت من الداعمين الكبار لتسجيلات المريخ.. حدثنا عن هذا الدعم..؟

-لم يكن ذلك اول دعم أقدمه للمريخ.. انا دعمت الرياضة بصفة عامة طيلة السنوات الماضية وفي كل السودان.. سيرنا قوافل الدعم لعديد الاتحادات الرياضية بمختلف الولايات، عبر شركة بروق والسيد مدير الشركة بالخرطوم مستر عبدالله محمد كان حاضراً.. سلمنا اغلب الولايات في مقدمتها ولاية نهر النيل وكردفان.. وطبعا الدعم لم يكن لكرة القدم فقط بل كان لكل المناشط والدعم كان قبل تغيير النظام وظللنا ندعم أيضا بعد تغيير النظام.

**لكن ماذا عن دعم نادي المريخ بالتحديد..؟

-حال تحدثنا عن الدعم الاخير.. نجد ان نادي المريخ كان يمر بمشاكل كثيرة جدا من النواحي المالية وعليه التزامات كبيرة جدا فما كان لي إلا أن أقف وقفة قوية معهم وتصديت لحل مشكلة اللاعب الاجنبي الذي رفع قضية علي نادي المريخ في الفيفا وكان وقتها المريخ معرض يمنع من المشاركات الإفريقية والتسجيلات في حالة لم تسدد المبالغ المالية وهي كانت في أواخر 2018 وأوائل 2019 وبعد ذلك ظلت مساهماتنا مستمرة لكل النفرات من تأهيل للاستاد.. وزي رياضي للفريق ودعم الفرق السنية وتأهيل بصات ترحيل اللاعبين.. وايضا في التسجيلات الأخيرة ساهمت بشكل كبير جدا في تسجيل سبعة من اللاعبين الرئيسين في المريخ كلفت حوالي 76 مليار وهي تكلفة عالية جدا ولكن كان ضروري ان يتم تسجيلهم لانهم مجموعة تمثل (عظم رئيسي) للفريق.. و”عجب والرشيد” يستاهلون هذه المبالغ لانهم هم أيضا يلعبون في المنتخب القومي.. وانا اعمل علي خلق بيئة طيبة للاعبين.. وقبل فترة قليلة دعمت بقيمة 2 مليار لتنفيذ تراك لملعب المريخ قبل زيارة وفد الكاف، لفحص الملعب والسماح للمريخ باستقبال المباريات الإفريقية على ملعبه، خاصة وانه ينافس في مرحلة المجموعات، وللأسف المريخ ابتعد عن استاده منذ فتره، لذلك قدم الاخ دكتور جار النبي من الإمارات عمل نفره اسمها الجار لإعمار الدار؛ والنفرة عانت عجز يقدر قيمته بـ “2.5” مليار، لذا تدخلت واكملت هذا العجز.

**ماهو سر هذا الدعم السخي لنادي المريخ..؟

-الحب.. هذا السخاء والاموال التي ابذلها تذهب لفريق أحبه بالسودان.. والمريخ له شعبية كبيرة.. لذا يمثل الدعم مصدر سعادة وفرح لعشاقه من ابناء الشعب السوداني في ظل معاناة هذا الشعب يعني “نفاج فرح”.

**في الآونة الاخيرة برز اسم حازم مصطفى كمرشح بارز لرئاسة المريخ.. حدثنا عن ذلك..؟

-الجماهير هي من نادت بي رئيساَ لنادي المريخ.. حتى ان البعض ذهب لأبعد من ذلك وتم تكوين لجنة تطبيع ولكنني رفضت رئاسة نادي المريخ بالتطبيع.. لأنني على المستوى الشخصي اذا اردت المريخ فسوف يكون عبر بوابة الانتخابات وباقتراع الجماهير.. فدائماَ المجالس المعينة ليست لديها القدرة لتنفيذ برامجها.. وفترة التعيين دائما تكون قليلة أو غير كافية.. لذلك لا تستطيع أن تنفذ برنامج كامل وناجح وهذا يؤثر في حظوظ مجئيك عبر الانتخابات.. وربما يتم وصفك بالفشل والا تكون معاك عصا موسي.. والاهم ان الفريق الذي يعمل معاك لايكون خيارتك يوضع لك في لسته وانت تنفذ من غير أن تشق الصف.

**يعني يمكن ان نعتبر انا حازم مرشح قادم لنادي المريخ..؟

-نعم.. ان شاء الله.

** العمل الإداري داخل أندية القمة “هلال مريخ”؛ يتطلب خبرة ممتازة ما هي المؤهلات الإدارية التي يستند عليها حازم لترأس نادي المريخ..؟

-الرياضة اصبحت مثل الشركات، العمل في الاندية عمل مؤسسات.. وهذا يشير الى ناحية مهمة وان من ينجح في إدارة مجموعة شركات.. بالتأكيد سينجح في إدارة نادي.. بالإضافة لذلك يتطلب الامر الاستعانة بأهل الخبرة في الجانب الفني والإداري.. وبمن يعين على الادارة.. واهم شيء في الإدارة الانضباط والحوكمة.. اذا كانت هنالك حوكمة معناها هناك نجاح.. ودونكم مثال جمال الوالي، وضع بصمات لا تنكرها عين إلا من كان به رمد.. وهو رجل إداري فذ؛ لذلك نجح في إدارة المريخ والأندية مؤسسات..

**سيد حازم هل لديك برنامج انتخابي واضح الملامح..؟

-نعم.. بل ان البرنامج الانتخابي الذي اعتزم تقديمه عند الترشح لنادي المريخ، تم تداوله وطرحه بالفعل في أكثر من منتدي وموقع بالمريخ وهو طبعا يعتمد في المقام الأول على النظام الأساسي القوي الاهتمام بشؤون العضوية الاهتمام بالمرافق عمل نادي اجتماعي الاعتماد علي التقنية الالكترونية الاهتمام بالاستثمار وعدم الاعتماد علي دعومات الأقطاب والمشجعين تكوين فريق قوي من أبناء السودان مع عدم التركيز علي المحترفين باختصار لدي برنامج واضح وتم التشاور فيه مع كثير من الخبراء..

**كيف تفسر خطوة ظهور رجل الأعمال السعودي احمد التازي ودعمه للمريخ..؟

“بعد ان صمت دقائق”.. اكتفى بعبارة: “اعفوني من الإجابة على هذا السؤال..”.
**تربطك علاقة بنادي المريخ الأسبق جمال الوالي ماهو سرها؟؟

-هي علاقة جيدة لكنها من على البعد.. لم اعرف جمال معرفة شخصية؛ ولكن بيننا تواصل هاتفي في الفترة الأخيرة.. المؤكد انه وخلال الفترة الماضية لم نتلق يوما في حياتنا.

**كيف تنظر الى حال المريخ اليوم..؟

-والله الحال في المريخ يغني عن السؤال.. في فراغ إداري كبير في عدم وضوح رؤية إدارية تليق بمقام نادي المريخ.. الآن النادي معتمد علي الدعومات والاقطاب مجلس الإدارة متهلهل لايليق بالمريخ.

**وبرأيك اين تكمن المشكلة..؟

-تكمن في الجانب الإداري.. من اعلى الهرم هناك مشكلة.

**ماذا يحتاج المريخ لكي يسترد عافيته..؟

لازم يعاد تكوين النظام الأساسي ويتغير الشق الإداري بالكامل بتاهيله علميا وماليا حتى يقود المرحلة القادمة والعمل علي تطوير البنية التحتية للنادي.. وتقييم اللاعبين.. ولكم ان تتخيلوا ان بعض اللاعبين يحضروا الى التمرين بالمواصلات العامة وهذا شئ مؤسف.
**كيف تري حظوظ المريخ في المجموعات لدور ابطال افريقيا..؟

-ارى ان حظوظه وافرة.. الفريق به عناصر ممتازة.. وحاليا انا بسمي فريق نادي المريخ بالفريق الذهبي.. مجموعة من الشباب صغار في السن أقوياء البنية.. مهاراتهم عالية.. واذا توفر لهم الاستقرار النفسي ممكن يبدعوا.

**ماذا تقصد بالاستقرار النفسي..؟

-اقصد الاجواء والبئية الملائمة لانجاز التمارين والمعسكرات.. يجب ان تكون في مواعيدها.. وان يكون اللاعبين مستوفين حقوقهم كاملة.. التزامات اللاعبين تكون متوفرة.. عدم تغيير المدرب في كل فترة شهرين تلاته.

**اغلب المجالس السابقة فشلت في ملف الاستثمار بنادي المريخ هل لديك رؤية وخطة واضحة للاستثمار..؟

-بالطبع.. هناك خطة واضحة للنهوض بإستثمارات النادي.. يعني مثلا إنشاء مول ضخم.. إنشاء نادي اجتماعي يجمع كل المريخاب.. عمل اشتراكات.. هناك كثير من الأفكار قابلة للتنفيذ.

**هنالك أعباء ثقيلة على من يتولى رئاسة المريخ في الفترة القادمة في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية الحالية.. كيف ستجد لها الحلول..؟

-على المرء أن يسعي وليس عليه إدراك النجاح.. بالرؤية السليمة والحوكمة اثق بان المشاكل ستجدها طريقها للحلول.. حال نظرنا للنادي في الفترة الحالية، وطالما المريخ وصل هذه المرحلة من البطولة الإفريقية فان خزينة النادي موعودة بان تنتعش بـ نصف مليون دولار واذا صعد تزداد الجوائز المالية وهكذا.. انا ساركز على دعم الفريق للبطولات الخارجية التي تدخل عائد مادي للمريخ بالإضافة للموارد الموجودة بالنادي وايضا نستفيد من علاقاتنا المحلية والدولية ونستفيد مثلا من شركات الطيران والدعاية والاعلان.. والمراحل السنية سوف يكون اهم بند عندي الاستفادة منهم للتسويق عالميا.

**البعض يقول ان “حازم” لديه علاقة بالنظام البائد.. ويقال انك من ابناء المصارين البيض..؟

-هذا ما يقولونه.. لكن الحقيقة انا ليست لدي علاقة بأي نظام بائد ولا حالي.. لم أكن حتي عضو في الموتمر الوطني.. ولا عندي شئ بتعلق بيهم رغم انه كانت هنالك محاولات لضمي للوطني بس كنت ارفض وكنت ارفع شعار انا سوداني فقط.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتا كلوب يحدد موعد وصوله إلى السودان



#ووااوواا
حدد فيتا كلوب الكونغولي، موعد وصوله إلى العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم، لمواجهة المريخ، يوم الثلاثاء المقبل، بالجولة الثانية لحساب المجموعة الأولى بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وبحسب اتصالات ومكاتبات رسمية بالمكتب التنفيذي للمريخ السوداني، أمس  الخميس، سيصل فيتا كلوب إلى السودان فجر يوم 21 فبراير/شباط الجاري، قبل يومين من موعد اللقاء الذي سيقام على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء.

يذكر أن فيتا كلوب خسر الجولة الأولى على ملعبه في العاصمة الكونغولية كينشاسا أمام سيمبا التنزاني بنتيجة (1-0)، كما خسر المريخ خارج ملعبه أمام الأهلي المصري بنتيجة (3-0).




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمياً  || نوفل الباشي معلقاً على مباراة المريخ السوداني و فيتاكلوب الكنغولي 



رسمياً  || أحمد عبده معلقاً على مباراة الهلال السوداني و مازيمبي الكنغولي

دوري أبطال أفريقيا

المريخ يستضيف فيتاكلوب يوم الثلاثاء القادم

الهلال يستضيف مازيمبي يوم الأربعاء القادم

تمنياتنا بالثلاثة نقاط للقمة السودانية   بالتوفيق  مريخ م هلال 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلاغ جديد من مجلس المريخ تجاه أسد

  أوضح "المريخ" عبر مركزه الاعلامي بأن النادي قد شرع في تدوين بلاغ جنائي  ضد العضو المجمدة عضويته "علي مصطفى أسد" وجميع المتعاونين معه نسبة  لإستخدامهم أوراق ومستندات تخص النادي دون علم مجلس الإدارة أو بموافقته  الرسمية.

 وحذر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ خلال بيان نشره المكتب الاعلامي جماهير  النادي من التعامل مع ما يصدر بخصوص ملف العضوية من جهات غير ذات صلة بهذا  الملف، كما أكّد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بانه لا يعتمد إى إجراءات تتم في  عضوية النادي لا يتبع خلالها قرار مجلس الإدارة الأخير الذي حددت من خلاله  الرسوم الخاصة بالعضوية والمنافذ المتمثلة في الإستاد ومكتب النادي  التنفيذي بالخرطوم "2".

 وأوضح "مجلس المريخ" ان ما يصدر من "علي أسد" المجمدة عضويته من قبل مجلس  الإدارة بتاريخ 26/11/2020 باطل وأكّد المجلس كذلك إن ما يصدر منه بخصوص  العضوية لا يُعد أمراً رسمياً من قبل النادي ولا يمثل النادي ولن يعتمد إى  إجراء يتم وفق ذلك وكل من يتبع هذا الإجراء المضلل يعتبر تعامله ملغي  رسمياً من قبل مجلس الإدارة.

  وجدد النادي تأكيده بضرورة إتباع الإجراءات الصحيحة في عملية تجديد و  إكتساب عضوية النادي وفقاً لقرارات مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ التي صدرت يوم  11/2/2021 وهي فقط المعلنة من قبل النادي والمعتمده منه.

 وقد وجه رئيس النادي بتحويل العضو "علي أسد" المجمدة عضويته في مجلس  الإدارة إلى لجنة الإنضباط إضافة لجميع المتعاونين معه كما يحذر النادي  موظفين النادي بعدم التعامل معه وكل من يخالف هذا يعرض نفسه للمساءلة  القانونية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسد : بلاغات "جناح سوداكال" مثيرة  للسخرية

  أدْلَى " علي أسد" عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بتصريحات لـ #سبورتاق، رد  من خلالها على البيان الصادر من مجلس الادارة "جناح سوداكال" والمُفيد بفتح  بلاغ ضده لإستخدامه اوراقاً رسمية تخص النادي واستخراج عضوية دون تصريح.

 وقال أسد : " هذه بلاغات مثيرة للسخرية، وقد سبق وأن قُيدت ضدي بلاغات لم تجدِ فتيلا وأنا لا أهابها، لأنني لست محتالا".

 وأضاف : " هذه الخطوات لن تثنينا عن الدفاع عن حقوق المريخ، وسنمضي قدماً  في ملف العضوية، وهذا ليس رأي علي اسد فقط، بل المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس  الادارة، وكبار المريخ ورموزه".

 واسترسل قائلاً : "لا اعترف بلجنة انضباط سوداكال، ولن أمثُل أمامها، ولا يهمني ما يخرج عن جناح المجلس الآخر".

 واختتم قائلا :" ادعو كل جماهير المريخ الى الاستجابة لدعوة اكتساب  العضوية بحسب ما نشر المكتب التنفيذي، ونحن مستمرون في الإجراءات بحسب  الاعلان"

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااجل || الإتحاد الأفريقي يستجيب لضغوطات الإتحاد السوداني و يوافق على إستبدال الحكم الغاني بحكم نيجيري لإدارة مباراة السودان القادمة أمام ساوتومي في التصفيات الأفريقية 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رفض إتحاد جنوب أفريقيا والاندية الثلاث كايزر وصن داونز واورلاندو في إجتماعهم الذي عقد ظهر اليوم مع قيادات الإتحاد الأفريقي اللعب في اماكن محايدة وتمسكوا بتطبيق اللائحة علي الاندية والدول التي ترفض أداء المباريات وأعلن الأتحاد SAFA نتائج إجتماعه مع سامسون ادامو مدير المسابقات في CAF من خلال بيان رسمي في النقاط التالية  : 




1/ اندية جنوب افريقيا أكدت ان الدولة لم تشهد مطلقًا زيادة في عدد الإصابات بسبب البروتوكولات الصحية الصارمة المعمول بها والتي تتماشى مع بروتوكولات CAF COVID-19 الصحية.

2 / نرفض علي مستوي الأندية والمنتخبات اللعب في أماكن محايدة ، حيث لا توجد أسباب صحية كبيرة للقيام بذلك.

3 / طلب الاتحاد والاندية الثلاث صن داونز وكايزرشيفز واورلاندو بيراتس من CAF تزويدهم باي معلومات رسمية عن أي خرق للبروتوكولات الصحية الخاصة بـ COVID-19 من قبل الأندية والفرق الوطنية .. كما طلبوا من CAF تزويدهم بأي بحث يتم إجراؤه بشأن وضع COVID-19 في جنوب إفريقيا والذي من شأنه أن يضمن بدائل في هذه المرحلة حيث أن جميع البلدان لديها حالات COVID-19 مع احتلال المغرب المرتبة الثانية في القارة بعد جنوب إفريقيا.

4 / تمسك اتحاد جنوب افريقيا والاندية الثلاث تطبيق القواعد واللوائح التي اقرها CAF .. حيث لا ترغب الأندية أو الدول في السفر إلى جنوب إفريقيا أو السماح لجنوب إفريقيا في السفر لهذه الدول وبالتالي يجب أن تخسر تلك الأندية والدول المباريات بما يتماشى مع لوائح CAF .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من السبت إلى السبت




كمال حامد 



و كان اسمه المريخ ! !

**  قاومت منذ العام ٢٠١٦م اي رغبة للكتابة عن الرياضة و الكرة، و صمدت في  مواجهة دعوات عزيزة للعمل في قنوات جديدة أو صحف، و ذلك لسببين الأول نزولا  لرغبة الأطباء للابتعاد عن الانفعال المؤذي لمن تجاوز السبعين،
**   اما السبب الثاني فهو قرار فردي اتخذته في أيام دورة ريو دي جانيرو  الأولمبية في البرازيل عام ٢٠١٦م، حين تم تكريمي بمناسبة التقاعد في آخر  دورة أولمبية، بعد اربع دورات كنت فيها مسؤولا عن الفريق العربي الموحد في  سيدني عام ٢٠٠٠م و أثينا عام ٢٠٠٤م و بكين عام ٢٠٠٨مو لندن عام ٢٠١٢م، و  قلت في سري لمن هنأني بالتكريم (معقول لمن يتم تكريمه في البرازيل، في أكبر  حدث رياضي عالمي، أن يعود للكتابة و العمل مع هموم و جدل الكرة  السودانية؟)و أعددت كتابي الأخير (نصف قرن بين القلم و المايكرفون، ١٩٦٦م -  ٢٠١٦م).
**  لكنني سأعود اليوم مؤقتا للكتابة عن الرياضة للدقائق و الساعات القادمة، و  سأكتب عن المريخ، الذي فقد الكثير، خاصة سمعته و استقراره و صار مصبا و  مرتعا لنفايات السخرية و الترقية من( اللي يسوى و اللي ما يسواش)
**   صدقوني ليس السبب  خسارة المريخ الثلاثية من الاهلي، فقد كسب المريخ  الاهلي بثلاثية ، حين كان الاهلي أفضل من اهلي اليوم، و لكن مريخ اليوم لا  علاقة له باسم المريخ. 
**  الخسارة من الاهلي مؤلمة و لم تكن مؤلمة قبل سنوآت، حين كسب الاهلي المريخ  بالخمسة، و كنا حضورا يومها، و تعرضنا للسخرية و لكنها كانت مهذبة، و ليست  كالاخيرة العاطلة من الأدب و التربية، اما لماذا تألمنا للخسارة الثلاثية و  لم تؤلمنا الخسارة الخماسية؟ لأننا خسرنا يومها و وصلنا لمرمى حارس الاهلي  الكبير أحمد شوبير، و كان منا من اختيروا لنجومية تلك المباراة، و لم يكن  الفارق في امتلاك الكرة ثلاثين بالمائة مقابل سبعين بالمائة للأهلي، و الذي  لم يكن في مستواه كما اجمع المحللون.
**  عجبت لمن فوجئ بالخسارة الأخيرة من فريق القرن و ثالث العالم، و ناديه  يرأسه أفضل نجوم الكرة العربية و الأفريقية الكابتن محمود الخطيب سيد  الاسم، و قارنوا بين رئيس و رئيس، و دعكم من بقية المقارنات.
**هل  بقي شئ من اسم المريخ، و تستاده مغلق، و يلعب مبارياته و تد يباته في  الهلال و نادي الأسرة و بري اللاماب و المتبقي من إدارته سبعة فقط، رئيس و  اثنان في جهة ، و أربعة من الجانب الآخر، و كلا منهما يقرر ضد الآخر. 
**  فريق بدون إعداد يشد الرحال لمصر للفوز، توقعت الخسارة في مقال الأسبوع  الماضي، و استدركت مجاملة لشعب المريخ العظيم، بأن (الكورة مَجنونة )، و  لكن مهما بلغ بها الجن الكلكي، فليس لدرجة الفوز على الاهلي العائد من  مشاركة إيجابية في كأس العالم للأندية.
**عجبت  لأحد جهلاء التحليل في مصر الذي هاجم حكم المباراة لأنه زاد زمن المباراة  سبع قائق، و الجهلول لا يعلم اننا كنا نتمنى نهاية المهزلة خوفا من جلاجل  الهزيمة. 
**  و جهلول آخر قال إن لاعبي المريخ فوجئوا باللعب في استاد القاهرة، المملوك  للدولة، بينما لم يفاجأ لاعبو المنتخبين المصري و الجزائري و يوبيل ذهبية  الاتحاد الأفريقي من قلعة المريخ الحمراء، المشيدة برجال المريخ و المملوكة  لشعبه العظيم.
**لست  َمع من هاجم اللاعبين، و المدرب، لقناعتي بأن تشكيلة المريخ لو كانت  بقيادة ميسي و أفضل نجوم العالم و أعظم مدرببه، لما عادت بنتيجة غير هذه،
**مباراة  و تعدت، و ظروف ومشاكل وعدم استقرار و جدل و عناد و إصرار على الأخطاء من  بعض أهل ألمريخ و اتحاد شداد، و كل هذا سنتعداه، ويعود المريخ الذي نعرفه و  ليس ذلك على آلله ببعيد، أن صدقت النوايا و اعترف الجميع بالواقع الأليم  للبلد، و قيادة الكرة، والتفت الجميع لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه.
***نقطة نقطة***
**  مباراة المريخ و الاهلي، اول مباراة اشاهدها كاملة منذ سنوات، مؤملا  متابعة لا تجلب الانفعال الذي سكنني منذ سنوات، و اخيرا حين تلقيت دعوة  للمشاركة في اجتماع تفاكري حول المريخ، عدت منه أكثر انفعالا و عودة للحجر  الكروي.
**  أعجب للإخوة الكرام الذين يدعمون المريخ و غيره من الأندية بالمال، و  ليتهم علموا أن المطلوب أمر آخر لا علاقة له بالمال الذي يذهب هباء داخل  غابة من التردي الإداري و الفوضوي  في الأندية و اتحاد الكرة و الدولة  المتفرجة.
**  المريخ لعب مع بايرن ميونيخ و كانت نسبة امتلاك الكرة بينهما متقاربة، و  لا علاقة بين البايرن و الاهلي كما شهدناهما مؤخرا، كما لا مقارنة بين ذلك  المريخ و هذا المريخ و بين إدارة ذلك المريخ و إدارة هذا المريخ ، و لكن  الجمهور هو الجمهور و قد يعيد الأمور لنصابها. 
**  في الكرة الحديثة يمكن أن تلعب بطريقة دفاعية، أمام فريق أفضل و أكثر  أعدادا، و تعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة، و لكن ان تلعب (قون و باك) كما في  الدافوري، و التكتل في نصف ملعبك،  و تشتت الكرة كيفما اتفق لترتد عليك  هجمات متواصلة، فإنك حتما ستخسر بأكثر من ثلاثة لو كان منافسك في مستواه. 
**  الانفلات الأخلاقي من بعض الإعلام المصري يشبه التدهور الهائل الذي أصاب  العالم، و مصر الحقيقية لا تسخر من اللاعب السوداني، لأنها تعلم فقد  كان  الاحتراف الخارجي الوحيد سودانيا زمان. 
**تعرف  مصر  ان معظم  فرقها، كانت تعتمد على السودانيين، مثل الترسانة التي قادها  الكابتن الكبير عبد الخير صالح و رفاقه التسعة مع النجم المصري الدولي  بدوي عبد الفتاح،  من الدرجة  الثانية للأولى لبطولة الدوري، و حتى فريقي  القمة، الاهلي لا تزال جماهيره تتغنى بالكباتن ابراهيم كبير، سليمان فارس،  شطة،  أسامة يوسف و مصطفى النقر. 
**  الحال نفسه في الزمالك، الذي وجدت ناديه يطلق أسماء لاعبيه النجوم على بعض  مرأفق النادي، و منهم الكباتن سمير محمد علي، على شرف، عمر النور، نوح آدم  و الرشيد المهدية و هناك الكابتن قلة في المقاولون و غيرهم، و التاريخ يرد  على الجهلاء بتاريخ بلادهم. 
**  يعذرني الأطباء و الناصحون فقد تجاوزتهم و كتبت في الممنوع، و هموم  الرياضة و الكرة و المريخ، و اسأل الله إلا يتكرر التجاوز و ياروح ما بعدك  روح.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“وعد وحيد” من مدرب المريخ التونسي النابي
 

  نصر الدين النابي


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بحسب ما أشار المكتب الإعلامي للنادي.
وعد مدرب المريخ، التونسي نصر الدين النابي بتصحح الأخطاء التي ظهرت في  مباراة الأهلي المصري في المواجهة المرتقبة بدوري أبطال إفريقيا أمام فيتا  كلوب الكنغولي.



والجمعة، بحث مجلس المريخ مع مدرب الفريق أسباب الخسارة بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل أمام الأهلي المصري.
وقال المكتب الإعلامي للنادي” عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مساء الجمعة،  بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم برئاسة آدم عبد الله سوداكال وحضور كلٍ من عمر  محمد عبد الله مدير القطاع الرياضي وعضو مجلس الإدارة أحمد مختار مع مدرب  الفريق نصر الدين لاستفساره حول أسباب الهزيمة أمام النادي الأهلي”.
وتابع النادي” وعد المدرب بتصحيح الأخطاء في المواجهة المقبلة”.



والثلاثاء، خسر المريخ السوداني بثلاثة أهداف دون ردٍ  أمام الأهلي المصري في أولى مبارياته بدور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.
ويستقبل المريخ السوداني، الثلاثاء، المقبل نظيره فيتا كلوب الكنغولي ضمن المرحلة الثانية من دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب القائد وأخطاء الدفاع.. مدربون يشخصون علة الهلال والمريخ قاريا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من لقاء الأهلي والمريخ 

شخص  مدربون ولاعبون دوليون سابقون بكرة القدم السودانية، أسباب المستوى الباهت  الذي ظهر به الهلال والمريخ، في افتتاح دور المجموعات، بدوري أبطال  أفريقيا.

وخسر الهلال أمام مضيفه صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي (0/2)، بينما هزم المريخ أمام مضيفه الأهلي المصري (0/3).

وبدت  مشكلات عدة في مستوى قطبي الكرة السودانية، أمام صن داونز والأهلي، سواء  من الناحية الفنية فرديا وجماعيا، وكذلك على الصعيد التكتيكي.

أزمة دفاعية

يقول مدرب الهلال السابق والمدير الفني الحالي لفريق الشرطة القضارف محمد الطيب ل: "التمريرات العرضية وأخطاء المدافعين كانت أبرز مشكلات الهلال والمريخ، في المباراتين".

وأضاف  الطيب: "إذا قارنا الأداء، الهلال كان أفضل، وذلك لأن منهج إعداده الطويل  للموسم كان أفضل، حيث عسكر في مصر بداية الموسم وخاض عدة مباريات هناك".

وتابع: "ثم خاض الهلال بطولة سيمبا التنزاني قبل دور المجموعات، ولهذا تحركاته فنيا كانت أفضل من المريخ".

وأكمل الطيب: "لن نيأس من اللاعب السوداني، وعلينا أن نقوم بعمل مكثف في الجوانب البدنية والتكتيكية في الهلال والمريخ".

ثقافة قديمة 

أما  مدرب المنتخب الأولمبي السابق هشام الريشة، فأرجع الأداء غير المقنع  للفريقين لمشكلة "الاستلام والتمرير" وفقا للأسلوب الإنجليزي القديم  والبطيء الذي لا يزال عالقا بأذهان اللاعبين.

وأضاف الريشة ل: "الأسلوب الإنجليزي القديم، كان هو أول منهج رسمي اتبعه المدربون السودانيون الأوائل، في نهاية خمسينات القرن الماضي".

واستطرد: "رغم أننا كمدربين بذلنا جهدا كبيرا للتخلص من هذا الأسلوب، لكنه مستمر حتى الآن".

وواصل: "كرة القدم اليوم أصبحت ضاغطة لا مكان فيها للمساحة والزمن عند عملية الاستلام والتمرير، لذلك عانى المريخ والهلال".

وأكد  الريشة أن "الهلال والمريخ افتقدا الحلول الفردية، وغاب اللاعبون أصحاب  المهارة، عكس الماضي، حيث كانت تتوفر هذه النوعية، مثل صبحي من الهلال  وعيسى صباح الخير من المريخ".

وقال الريشة: "لن نفقد أبدا الأمل في اللاعب السوداني، فهو يظل يحقق نتائج قوية بعزيمته بعد تغلبه على ظروفه النفسية".

تغيير المنظومة!



المدرب  الشاب لفريق حي العرب، الدولي السابق صبري عبد الله قال إن "الفوارق  الفنية والتكتيكية الشاسعة" التي ظهرت بين ممثلي السودان ومنافسيهم، سببها  "غياب التخطيط والدراسة".

وأضاف صبري: "لا يمكن للمدرب أن يعلم  لاعبا كبيرا في السن أبجديات كرة القدم، وإذا استمر الأمر هكذا، سنبقى في  مكاننا ولن نتقدم خطوة".

وطالب صبري بتغيير المنظومة الفنية في  السودان كاملة "والبدء من جديد، مع الاستمرار في المعالجة مع جيل هذه  المرحلة من اللاعبين دون تحطيمه، لأن بينهم مواهب عالية، وكرة القدم أساسها  الموهبة".

أخطاء بدائية

من جانبه قال المدافع الأسطوري طارق أحمد آدم قائد الهلال في نهائي دوري الأبطال نسختي 1987 و1992، ل إن الفريقين خسرا بأخطاء بدائية.

وصرح منفعلا: "أستغرب ذلك، وللأسف هي أخطاء تحدث رغم خبرة لاعبي الفريقين الطويلة قاريا، مع الأندية والمنتخبات السودانية".

واستنكر  آدم: "ما فائدة  تلك الخبرة القارية الطويلة، إذا كانوا يرتكبون تلك  الأخطاء البدائية، هذا الأمر يفقدنا الأمل في اللاعب السوداني".

واستدرك:  "مع ذلك لابد أن تعالج الأخطاء باستمرار، وعلى لاعبي الفريقين أن يستمعوا  جيدا للمطلوب في المحاضرات، وإلا فإن تكرار تلك الأخطاء يقلل من قدرهم".

غياب القائد

أما جمال أبو عنجة المدير الفني السابق للمريخ، الحائز معه على كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية 1989 فقال ل: "المريخ والهلال افتقدا الانسجام في افتتاح دور المجموعات لدوري الأبطال".

وبيّن: "من أسباب هذا الأداء غياب الاستقرار الفني، إضافة إلى طابع لاعبي الجيل الحالي الذين يغلب عليهم التسرع".

وشدد أبو عنجة على أن "المعين الرسمي على الأداء الجيد، الاستلام مع التمرير وتلك أبجديات".

وأوضح  أن "الاعتماد أيضا على الكرات الطويلة يقلل القدرة على بناء الهجمات من  الخلف وهذه -حسب قوله- كانت علة كبيرة في أداء الفريقين".

واستطرد:  "ألوم اللاعبين الكبار أصحاب التجربة والخبرة، فلا يمكن أن تلعب لسنوات  طويلة ولا تظهر خبرتك في أدائك مع الفريق، وأقول لهم هل ذهبت كل سنواتكم  السابقة سدى؟".

وواصل أبو عنجة: "القيادة من داخل الملعب مسؤولية اللاعب صاحب الخبرة، وعليه أن يوجه زملاءه بالمطلوب دائما، ويذكرهم بواجباتهم".

وأسهب: "هناك أزمات فنية داخل الملعب يتشارك الجميع في حلها لحظيا، فلا يمكن دائما رمي اللوم على المدير الفني".

وأكمل أبو عنجة: "اليوم بعض اللاعبين لا يقبلون مجرد التوجيه، لكن في السابق كان اللاعب حريص جدا على نجاح زميله في المباراة".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوضح ل حقيقة شكوى كهربا في الكاف
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




محمود كهربا
كشف  مصدر مسؤول بالمريخ السوداني، حقيقة ما تردد بشأن تقديم النادي شكوى رسمية  لدى الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" ضد لاعب الأهلي المصري محمود عبد  المنعم "كهربا".

وخسر المريخ أمام الأهلي (3-0)، يوم الثلاثاء الماضي، على ستاد القاهرة، في الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وقال المصدر، في تصريح ل:  "البعثة الإدارية قدمت شكوى شفهية لمرافقين رسميين تابعين للنادي الأهلي،  حول تفوه كهربا بألفاظ غير لائقة تجاه بعض لاعبي المريخ خلال المباراة".

وأضاف:  "البعثة الإدارية استفسرت من لاعبي المريخ عن نوعية الألفاظ التي تفوه بها  كهربا، ومن ثم قدمت شكوى شفهية للمرافقين المكلفين من النادي الأهلي،  بالتواجد مع بعثة المريخ".

وأوضح أن رئيس المريخ، آدم سوداكال،  استفسر اليوم الجمعة عما تردد بشأن تفوه كهربا بألفاظ عنصرية تجاه أحد  لاعبي المريخ، لكنه لم يبد أي ردة فعل تجاه تصعيد الأمر لشكوى رسمية لدى  "الكاف".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يناقش مع النابي أسباب السقوط أمام الأهلي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء
التقى  آدم عبد الله مكي "سوداكال"، رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، مساء اليوم  الجمعة بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم، المدير الفني للنادي الأحمر، نصر الدين  النابي التونسي-البلجيكي.

ودار الاجتماع حول أسباب الخسارة التي  تلقاها الفريق أمام الأهلي المصري مؤخرا بنتيجة (3-0)، بدوري أبطال  إفريقيا، في وقت اجتمع رئيس المريخ برباعي الفريق المحترف للتمهيد لمباراة  الفريق أمام فيتا كلوب الكونغولي.

وكانت بعثة فريق المريخ قد عادت إلى العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم، قادمة من العاصمة المصرية القاهرة، فجر اليوم الجمعة وخلدت للراحة.

اجتماع مجلس المريخ بالمدرب النابي، حضره كل من آدم سوداكال وعمر محمد عبد الله المدير الرياضي وعضو مجلس الإدارة أحمد محمد مختار.

وتحدث  النابي حول أسباب الهزيمة أمام النادي الأهلي المصري، وقد وعد المدرب  بتصحيح الأخطاء في المواجهة المقبلة أمام فيتا كلوب في ثاني مباريات الفريق  بالمجموعات.

ومن ناحية أخرى، عقد رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال مع  الرباعي الأجنبي، وهم المدافع أديللي النيجيري وثلاثي الهجوم توني أدجو  والبوركيني ويند أرنولد بانجا والجامايكي دارين ماتوكس.

وتحدث سوداكال، إلى الرباعي بشأن ضرورة تحقيق الفوز على فيتا كلوب، للحفاظ على آمال المريخ في التأهل إلى المرحلة التالية.

ويخوض  فريق المريخ حصتين تدريبتين صباح وعصر غدٍ السبت، بملعب وادي النيل  استعدادا لمواجهة فريق فيتا كلوب الكونغولي يوم 23 فبراير/شباط المقبل  بستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاف يستجيب لاحتجاج السودان بشأن "الحكم الغاني"
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




جوزيف أوجابور
تلقى  اتحاد الكرة السوداني، خطابا من الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف"، اليوم  الجمعة، يخطره استجابته للاحتجاج المتعلق بحكم مباراة منتخب السودان أمام  ساوتومي يوم 24 مارس/أذار المقبل، في تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2022.

وكان  الاتحاد السوداني قد احتج على إسناد المباراة لطاقم تحكيم غاني، باعتبار  أنه أحد المنافسين في المجموعة الثالثة التي تضم صقور الجديان.

وقرر  الاتحاد الإفريقي، تكليف طاقم تحكيم نيجيري لإدارة المباراة، بقيادة جوزيف  أوجابور، ومساعديه صامويل بوادوتاكوم وإيفوسا سيليستين إيجوديا، إلى جانب  ساليسو بشير حكما رابعا.

وتجرى مباراة  الجولة الخامسة يوم 24 مارس المقبل أمام ساوتومي في ملعب الأخير، فيما تكون  مباراة الجولة الأخيرة لصقور الجديان مع جنوب إفريقيا يوم 28 من الشهر  نفسه، في ستاد الهلال بأم درمان.

ويحتل منتخب السودان الترتيب الثالث برصيد 6 نقاط، خلف جنوب أفريقيا (9) وغانا (9).






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يوضح سبب بيان شكر المريخ للأهلي
كووورة - حسين غريب




أحمد أبو عبلة
وجه  الجهاز الطبي بالمريخ السوداني، الشكر والتقدير لنظيره في الأهلي، بعد  وقفته المميزة عقب لقاء الفريقين بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، الثلاثاء الماضي.

وعلم   أن الجهاز الطبي بالمريخ، استعان بعد اللقاء بأحمد أبو عبلة رئيس الجهاز  الطبي بالأهلي، بعد تعرض لاعبين من الفريق السوداني للإصابة.

وتدخل  طبيب الأهلي لإبداء الرأي الطبي في حالة ثنائي المريخ، ونصح بنقلهما لإحدى  المستشفيات بالقاهرة، وقام بمتابعة حالتهما مع الأطباء المصريين.

وخضع ثنائي المريخ للفحص بالأشعة إلى جانب الإسعافات الأولية داخل المستشفى، حتى تم الاطمئنان عليهما دون تكاليف مالية.

وكان  المريخ قد قال في بيانه "يتقدم الدكتور محمد كمال رئيس الوحدة الطبية  بنادي المريخ، بالشكر للوحدة الطبية بالنادي الأهلي ممثلة في دكتور عبد  المجيد والدكتور أحمد أبو عبلة".

وأضاف "الشكر يأتي على وقفتهم المميزة مع الوحدة الطبية لنادي المريخ عقب مباراة المريخ والأهلي".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الهلال يواجه الخرطوم قبل تحديّ الأبطال 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز 
هدفان يشغلان بال مدرب الهلال زوران في مباراته أمام الخرطوم الوطني.
يلاقي الهلال الخرطوم مساء اليوم، السبت، نظيره الخرطوم الوطني، في مباراةٍ مؤجلةٍ بالدوري السوداني الممتاز.



ويتطّلع”الأزرق” إلى مواصلة سيره المتّزن في المنافسة وتحقيق انتصارٍ يعزّز به صدارة المنافسة.
ويتواجد الهلال في المرتبة الأولى بـ”21â€³ نقطة، لكنّه سيوسّع الفارق بينه وأقرب منافسيه إلى خمس نقاطٍ مع المريخ.
وتأتي المواجهة للهلال قبل أيامٍ من مباراته المرتقبة أمام تي بي  مازيمبي الكنغولي ضمن المرحلة الثانية من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



وفي  المقابل، يسعى الخرطوم الوطني إلى استعادة التوازن بعد سلسلة من النتائج  غير الإيجابية، ما أدّت إلى مغادرة المدرب إبراهيم حسين الدفّة الفنية.
ويملك الخرطوم الوطني في جعبته”16â€³ نقطة، بالمركز الخامس بالدوري السوداني الممتاز.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* إتهموه باجهاض الديمقراطية
 اعضاء بجمعية المريخ يشكون سوداكال للفيفا 

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ دفع اعضاء  بجمعية المريخ العمومية بشكوى للفيفا يتهمون فيها سوداكال بتقويض النظام  الديمقراطي بنادي المريخ من خلال حرمان اعضاء المريخ من ممارسة حقوقهم  ومنعهم من تجديد العضوية واكتسابها من خلال امساكه بملفات العضوية والتهرب  من فتح العضوية بالنادي بحثا عن التمديد لمجلسه الحالي وكشفت متابعات  الصحيفة ان سوداكال تحرك من اجل منع الشكوى بالاتصال بالاتحاد السوداني  للمديد له لفترة جديد يستطيع فيها السيطرة على مقاليد العمل في المريخ
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يشكر الاهلي المصري
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ وجه الجهاز  الطبي بالمريخ السوداني، الشكر والتقدير لنظيره في الأهلي، بعد وقفته  المميزة عقب لقاء الفريقين بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، الثلاثاء الماضي.

وعلم كووورة أن الجهاز الطبي بالمريخ، استعان بعد اللقاء بأحمد أبو عبلة  رئيس الجهاز الطبي بالأهلي، بعد تعرض لاعبين من الفريق السوداني للإصابة.

وتدخل طبيب الأهلي لإبداء الرأي الطبي في حالة ثنائي المريخ، ونصح بنقلهما  لإحدى المستشفيات بالقاهرة، وقام بمتابعة حالتهما مع الأطباء المصريين.

وخضع ثنائي المريخ للفحص بالأشعة إلى جانب الإسعافات الأولية داخل المستشفى، حتى تم الاطمئنان عليهما دون تكاليف مالية.

وكان المريخ قد قال في بيانه "يتقدم الدكتور محمد كمال رئيس الوحدة الطبية  بنادي المريخ، بالشكر للوحدة الطبية بالنادي الأهلي ممثلة في دكتور عبد  المجيد والدكتور أحمد أبو عبلة".

وأضاف "الشكر يأتي على وقفتهم المميزة مع الوحدة الطبية لنادي المريخ عقب مباراة المريخ والأهلي".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ الهلال يحسم ديربي كرة السله بتفوقه على المريخ  "76" مقابل 61 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶المريخ يعود للخرطوم فجر الجمعة والفريق يدخل في معسكر مقفول إستعداداً لمواجهة فيتا كلوب



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• وولفرهامبتون يعبر ليدز بصفعة عكسية في البريميرليج
• ريال بيتيس يخطف خيتافي بركلة جزاء في الدوري الاسباني
• فيورنتينا يكرم ضيافة سبيزيا بثلاثية في الدوري الإيطالي
• فولفسبورج يضرب أرمينيا بيلفيلد بثلاثية في الدوري الالماني
• طرابزون سبور يقهر باشاك شهير بهدف ساري في الدوري التركي
• اتحاد جنوب أفريقيا يرفض طلب كاف اللعب على ملاعب محايدة
• شتوتجارت الالماني يجدد عقد مدربه بيليجرينو ماتارازو لمدة عامين 
• مولودية وهران يقسو على شباب قسنطينة.. واتحاد بسكرة يعود للانتصارات
• الوداد يعزز صدارته بالفوز على نهضة الزمامرة في الدوري المغربي
• العين يؤزم موقف الفجيرة ويدخل المربع الذهبي في الدوري الاماراتي
• الوحدة يهزم خورفكان.. وتعادل مذهل للوصل مع كلباء بالدوري الاماراتي
• وكيل الفرنسي كامافينجا يصدم ريال مدريد.. ويهاجم جماهيره
• سيميوني يعلن غياب نجمه البلجيكي يانيك كاراسكو عن موقعة تشيلسي
• الأهلي المصري يطير إلى تنزانيا بعد تطعيم الملاريا
• لاعبو أتلتيك بيلباو يوافقون على خفض الرواتب للمرة الثانية
• مناشدة من وزيرة الرياضة الفرنسية لبقاء مبابي في باريس
• إصابة بنزيما تثير قلق ريال مدريد قبل مواجهة بلد الوليد
• أتلتيكو مدريد يعلن إصابة لاعبه البلجيكي يانيك كاراسكو
• نهاية موسم الفرنسي توليسو نجم بايرن ميونخ بسبب الإصابة 
• مانشستر سيتي يخفض عرضه لضم ميسي خلال الميركاتو المقبل
• كلوب: لا يجب أن تسألوني هذا الأمر عن محمد صلاح 
• أنشيلوتي: خاميس بخير في إيفرتون .. زيدان: ما فعله مبابي ليس مفاجئا
• أجويرو: لم أحسم شيئًا حول مستقبلي .. توخيل: أنا المسؤول عن معاناة زياش
• ضربة موجعة لشيفيلد في البريميرليج.. ووايلدر: اللعنة تطاردنا
• مدرب شيفيلد يونايتد: سنقاتل حتى النهاية لتجنب الهبوط
• جوارديولا: لست ملهمًا لأرتيتا.. ولا نلعب للأرقام القياسية
• كروس: أتمنى أن يستمر الهدوء حول مستقبل زيدان بتحقيق الفوز
• سيميوني: الفريق الفائز بمبابي وهالاند سيكون عظيما
• بوكيتينو: سنغلق ملف مبابي قريبا .. أرتيتا: السيتي لديه نقاط ضعف




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11


* الهلال (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني 18:45  الملاعب HD  الهلال


* الأهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 16:00  الملاعب HD  الأسرة 


* الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 18:45  الملاعب HD  الأسرة 


* الامل عطبرة (-- : --) هلال الساحل 18:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) تشيلسي 14:30  beIN 2  الذهاب (3-3)


* بيرنلي (-- : --) وست بروميتش ألبيون 17:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-0)


* ليفربول (-- : --) إيفرتون 19:30  beIN 2  الذهاب (2-2)


* فولهام (-- : --) شيفيلد يونايتد 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 


* إلتشي (-- : --) إيبار 15:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-0)


* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) ليفانتي 17:15  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-1)


* فالنسيا (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو 19:30  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-2)


* بلد الوليد (-- : --) ريال مدريد 22:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* لاتسيو (-- : --) سامبدوريا 16:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (0-3)


* جنوى (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 19:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (0-0)


* ساسولو (-- : --) بولونيا 21:45  beIN 4  الذهاب (4-3)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22 


* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ 16:30  SKY 2  الذهاب (0-5)


* كولن (-- : --) شتوتجارت 16:30  SKY 4  الذهاب (1-1)


* مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) ماينز 16:30  SKY 3  الذهاب (3-2)


* فرايبورغ (-- : --) يونيون برلين 16:30  SKY 5  الذهاب (1-1)


* شالكه (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند 19:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (0-3)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* سانت إيتيان (-- : --) ستاد ريمس 14:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (1-3)


* نانت (-- : --) مارسيليا 18:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (1-3)





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* وولفرهامبتون (1 : 0) ليدز يونايتد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (56) مانشستر يونايتد (46) ليستر (46) تشيلسي (42) وست هام (42)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 


* ريال بيتيس (1 : 0) خيتافي
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (55) ريال مدريد (49) برشلونة (46) إشبيلية (45) سوسييداد (38)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* فيورنتينا (3 : 0) سبيزيا
* كالياري (0 : 1) تورينو
‏‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (50) ميلان (49) روما (43) يوفنتوس (42) أتلانتا (40)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22 


* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (0 : 3) فولفسبورج
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (49) لايبزيج (44) فولفسبورج (42) آينتراخت (39) باير ليفركوزن (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* ستاد بريست (2 : 3) ليون
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (55) ليون (55) سان جيرمان (54) موناكو (49) رين (38)

..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#معلقين_مباريات_الاسبوع_القادم 

#مباريات_السبت
بتوقيت بغداد
3:30 م ساوثهامبتون ضد تشيلسي تعليق محمدبركات beIN 1
5 م لاتسيو ضد سامبدوريا تعليق عامر الخوذيري beIN 4 "
6:15 م أتليتكو مدريد ضدليفانتي تعليق يوسف سيف beIN 1
8:30 م ليفربول ضد ايفرتون تعليق علي محمد علي beIN 1 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط الملعب
محمد ابراهيم عجبنا
درس الأهلي 



* كان أمرا طبيعيا الخسارة  أمام فريق القرن وثالث بطولة العالم للأندية خصوصا مع توهان الهوية الفنية للمريخ نسبة لتعدد للمدارس التدريبية خلال فترة قصيرة ، أصف الي ذلك الفوارق المعلومة بين اللاعب السوداني والمصري فيما يتعلق بالتكوين وعمل الناشئين وإنتاج لاعب قادر علي المنافسة في كبري البطولات .
* لم يكن الشعب الأحمر حزينا ليلة الثلاثاء الماضي نتيجة للخسارة العريضة وحدها فقط وإنما ألمه مظهر الفريق الشاحب وعدم قدرته علي مجاراة الأحمر القاهري أو حتي أداء مباراة دفاعية بكفاءة متوسطة أو حتي هجومية تمتلك الجراءة الكافية لإزعاج أفضل حارس داخل أفريقيا حاليا .
* واقع مباراة ستاد القاهرة أثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك حوجة الفرق السودانية لثمانية محترفين كحد أدني حتي تستطيع الوقوف والصمود أمام أندية كالأهلي وأصحاب المستوي الأول بأفريقيا ، حقيقة لا أفهم وجهة نظر إتحاد الكرة سابقا حول تقييد عدد المحترفين في البطولة السودانية بحجة إفساح المجال للاعبين المحليين للظهور علي حساب الأجنبي الذي لا يستفيد منه المنتخب الوطني ، وهذه النظرة قاصرة وغير مواكبة لما حدث في البطولة القطرية والسعودية من تطور كان نتاج لإستقدام المحترفين بأعداد كبيرة ما أسهم في تطور اللاعب المحلي الذي تتاح له فرصة الاحتكاك بمستويات عالية بإستمرار وكذلك يرفع من القيمة الفنية البطولة الوطنية وبالتالي تتطور مشاركات ونتائج الأندية والمنتخبات في المنافسات القارية وتقترب من منصة البطولات بشدة .
* تجارب مازيمبي الكنغولي وأندية جنوب أفريقيا وحتي سيمبا التنزاني كلها تتكئ علي سواعد المحترفين ، حيث يضم العملاق الكونغولي حوالي العشرة محترفين ومثلهم لصنداونز وأكثر منهم لسيمبا الذي إستقدم  (13) محترفنط يشارك نصفهم أفريقيا مع الأسد التنزاني. 

باص قوون 

* مشاكل المريخ الفنية في الظهيرين ووسط الملعب لا تعالج إلا بمحترفين بتميز توني وماتوكس الثنائي الذي حرك الساكن  في مباراة ستاد القاهرة وخلق ثلاثة فرص حقيقية للتسجيل في ظرف ثلث ساعة .
* قد يتعلل البعض بسوء الأوضاع الاقتصادية في عدم قدرة الأندية علي إستقدام عدد كبير من المحترفين وكذلك عدم قدرة الأتحاد علي إقامة دوري المحترفين لكن مع الأموال المتدفقة من الفيفا للاتحادات الوطنية والأموال التي تحظي بها الأندية نظير صعودها لإدوار متقدمة في المنافسة الإفريقية ومع تحريك ملفي الرعاية والاستثمار يمكن تقديم تجربة بمزاج سوداني وتحقق النهضة المطلوبة في مجال الكرة .
* علي المريخ الظفر بنقاط الأرض ابتدأ من مباراة فيتا الثلاثاء المقبل ثم إنتظار هدايا كبير القارة في عرقلة مسار سيمبا قبل القضاء علي آماله في الجولة الثالثة والرابعة ذهابا في أم درمان وايابا في دار السلام. 
* بالنظر للمستقبل علي جمهور المريخ تحقيق الإنتصار في معركة العضوية ثم الإتيان بمجلس يحقق طموح الشعب الأحمر وتكون مهمة الناخب الأحمر هو وضع خطط نهضة حقيقية يراعي فيها الجوانب الفنية التي تعني ببناء فريق البطولات واستقرار الأجهزة الفنية حتي تحقيق إنجازات عظيمة .
* كم أتمني أن يجلس علي كرسي رئاسة الزعيم لاعب سابق علي شاكلة محمود الخطيب في الأهلي وأن يتم التمكين لأبناء المريخ ولاعبيه السابقين في وظائف مثل دائرة الكرة والقطاع الرياضي إدارة التعاقدات حتي نترك الخبز لخبازه. 
* ماقدمه توني ادجوماريجوري ودارين ماتوكس مع نقص جاهزيتهما المعلوم خلال ثلث ساعة لم يقدمه رفقائهم طوال المباراة خوفا من الأهلي وإهتزاز الثقة جعلهم يرتجفون وكأنها مباراتهم الأولي في عالم المستديرة ، هذه الوضعية تحتم الإستعانة بخبير نفسي يساعد هولاء اللاعبين علي إظهار قدراتهم أمام اي منافس كان .
* ما قدمه التاج يعقوب من مستوي وطريقة لعبه بكل أريحية يؤكد علي الفوارق الموجودة حتي في الشخصية وعلي صعيد الثقة بالنفس مما يؤكد الحاجة لخبير الأعداد النفسي بشدة .
* المريخ يحتاج للاعب (مسمار نص) قادر علي تشكيل جدار صلب أمام الدفاع وتقديم عمل بناء هجومي جيد ، هذه المواصفات مفقودة حاليا في الكشف الأحمر لذلك نتمني من الإدارة الفنية أن تراجع مباريات الشأن الأخيرة في الكاميرون عله يجد ضالته في أحد ثنائي وسط منتخب مالي كوناتي أو  موسي كيابو أو نجم حوريا كوناكري الغيني مولاري سيلا ، أيضا يوجد الظهير الأيسر ونجم منتخب المغرب ونادي المغرب التطواني حمزة الموسوي خصوصا بعد تجربة توني ادجوماريجوري يمكن ان تسمح لنا باستقدام الظهير الدولي ، كما لا ننسي ظهير أيسر منتخب زامبيا صاحب الواحد وعشرون ربيعا شيلونجوشي لاعب باور دينامو الزامبي .
* كلها أسماء يمكن أن تدعم المريخ في مشروع بناء فرقة تلعب كرة قدم حقيقية قبل تحقيق النتائج الألقاب .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#شكرا_قروب_رجال_حول_الزعيم




 | فعاليات | مجموعة "رجال حول الزعيم" المريخية، تحتفي بقطاع الشباب بنادي المريخ، وتكرم اللاعبين المتفوقين في امتحانات الشهادة الثانوية، بجانب لاعب المنتخب الوطني "الجزولي نوح" و اللاعب "عبدالكريم عبد الرحمن" إضافةً للمدرب السابق لفريق الشباب "أبوذر الشريف" و الإداري " محمد حسن - حسكو".








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يفتح باب اكتساب العضوية وتجديدها


 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قرر المكتب  التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بقيادة محمد موسي الكندو وعلى اسد فتح باب اكتساب  العضوية وسداد الاشتراكات والتجديد لعضوية حيث تقرر ان تكون رسوم التجديد  حتي ديسمبر ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ  عشرة ج فقط
من يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ، عبارة عن ظ،ظ ظ ج للشباب وظ،ظ¥ظ ج للجماهير
رسوم العضوية الجديدة ظ¥ظ ظ ج
المنفذ الوحيد للاجراءات هو نادي المريخ
وكم تقرر ان  اي عضو مجدد يحق له حضور الجمعية العمومية لاجازة النظام الأساسي والجمعية الانتخابية
وان كل الإجراءات ستكون بمراقبة قطاع الجماهير والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والمفوضية
على اسد
رئيس قطاع العضوية 
بأمر المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفهود تترصد "الساحلي" والفرسان في تحدي "الخيَّالة" و"الشرطة" تتوعد السلاطين

  تُفتَتَح مباريات الجولة الثانية عشرة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين بثلاث لقاءات عصر ومساء اليوم السبت.

 في الرابعة والنصف عصراً  يبحث "الأهلي الخرطوم" عن العودة إلى سكة  الانتصارات بعد خسارته أمام "الوادي نيالا" خلال الجولة السابقة؛ عندما  يواجه "هلال الفاشر" على أرضية ملعب " نادي الأسرة".

 ويملك أهلي "الفرسان" في رصيده "13" نقطة بينما يدخل هلال "الخيَّالة"  الجولة برصيد "12" نقطة وكان قد تعادل سلبياً في الجولة الماضية أمام  "الشرطة القضارف".

 ومساءً على أرضية "إستاد الخرطوم" يلتقي "الأمل عطبرة" و"الهلال  بورتسودان" في الساعة (6:45) ويبحث الساحلي عن الفوز بعد سلسلة من النتائج  السيئة خلال مبارياته السابقة.

 ويملك فهود "عطبرة" في رصيدهم "17" نقطة بعد الفوز على أهلي "مروي" في  الجولة السابقة، بينما يدخل "البحَّارة" اللقاء وفي رصيدهم "16" نقطة بعد  الخسارة أمام المتصدر "الهلال أمدرمان" في الجولة السابقة.

 وفي ذات التوقيت على ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم يلتقي "الشرطة القضارف"  و"المريخ الفاشر" ويسعى الفريقان للفوز والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث، وكان  "السلاطين" قد خسروا نقاط الجولة الماضية أمام "الوطني" بينما خرج "الشرطة"  بنقطة أمام هلال "الفاشر".

 ويملك "السلاطين" في رصيدهم "5" نقاط بينما يدخل أبناء "القضارف" الجولة برصيد"9" نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديل في "السيستم" ينسف شكوى "الهلال" في طرومبيل

  علم #سبورتاق ان الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، اعتمد تسجيل اللاعب "عمر  موسي" الشهير بـ"طرومبيل"، رسمياً في كشوفات نادي "الشرطة القضارف" عقب  مُضي أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر على إغلاق نافذة إنتقالات اللاعبين.

 وكانت بيانات اللاعب معلّقة في نظام مطابقة الإنتقالات "TMS" دون إعتماد  رسمي من قبل مسؤول النظام بالإتحاد السوداني بحسب ما أورده "سبورتاق"  سابقاً، الأمر الذي جعل نادي الهلال يتقدم بشكوى طاعناً في صحّة مشاركة  اللاعب خلال مباراة الفريقين التي جرت في الخامس من فبراير، بحجة أن تسجيل  اللاعب غير مكتمل ولم تصدر له شهادة إنتقال محلية.

 وقامت لجنة المسابقات بالإتحاد بتأجيل شكوى الهلال في إجتماعها الأخير مسببة القرار بطلب مزيد من المعلومات.

 قبل أن يظهر اللاعب في النظام يوم "16" الجاري بصفة لاعب "نشط"، وبشهادة  إنتقال محلية "DTC" صادرة في ذات اليوم، اي قبل ثلاثة أيام فقط، بحسب  معلومات مؤكدة توفرت لـ#سبورتاق.

 وهو الأمر الذي يعني أن قرار لجنة المسابقات سيكون رفض شكوى الهلال بسبب  صحة تسجيل اللاعب في حال رجوعها الى المعلومات المتوفرة في "السيستم"  حاليا.

 وكان نادي "الشرطة" قد أبعد "طرومبيل" عن قائمة الفريق في الجولات التى أعقبت شكوى الهلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#الأجانب “نقطة ضوء” في “ليلة السُّقوط”.. (5) أسباب أسقطت المريخ أمام حامل اللقب




#القيصر ناصر بابكر
دشّن المريخ، مشواره في مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا بطريقة سيئة، بعد أن مُني بهزيمة ثقيلة أمام مُستضيفه الأهلي المصري بثلاثية نظيفة في اللقاء الذي جمعهما مساء أمس الأول بإستاد القاهرة في مباراة صمد خلالها المريخ في شوط اللعب الأول، قبل أن تستقبل شباكه ثلاثة أهداف في شوط اللعب الثاني.. وعلى الرغم من الظهور السيئ للمريخ والهزيمة الثقيلة التي تعرّض لها والسلبيات العديدة التي شابت أداء الفريق، إلا أن الأجانب الجدد الذين انضموا مؤخراً لكشوفات الفريق والذين شاركوا في ثلث الساعة الأخيرة بقيادة النيجيري طوني ايدجوماريجي والجامايكي داروين ماتوكس، وأحدثوا في تلك الدقائق فرقاً هائلاً في أداء المريخ، وصنعوا شخصية هجومية مُميّزة كانت غائبة قبل دخولهم، وهدّدوا مرمى الشناوي مراراً وتكراراً ليتألق حارس الأهلي في الحفاظ على نظافة شباكه بمساعدة العارضة التي حرمت طوني من هدف رائع بعد أن تصدت لرأسيته المميزة.

ولعبت عدة عوامل دوراً رئيسياً في الظهور السيئ للمريخ، ولعل أبرز أسباب هزيمة الفريق تتمثل في :


1


مدرب جديد


دخل المريخ، أولى مواجهاته في دوري الأبطال بجهاز فني جديد يقوده التونسي النابي، الذي تولى مهمة الإشراف على تدريب الفريق قبل عشرة أيام من مواجهة ثالث العالم وبالتالي لم يجد الوقت الكافي للتعرف على فريقه وقدرات لاعبيه ووضع بصمته ولم يتمكّن من تجهيز فريقه بشكل مثالي قبل مواجهة الأهلي المصري، وظل المريخ يُعاني عدم الاستقرار الفني بتغيير طاقم التدريب كل شهر أو اثنين، الأمر الذي انعكس سلباً على أداء الفريق.

ظ¢

سُوء الإعداد


لم ينجح مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في تحضير الفريق بشكل مثالي قبل بداية الموسم، حيث بدأ الفريق إعداده متأخراً ووسط نقص كبير في العناصر طوال الأسبوع الأول، إلى جانب غياب الطاقم الفني، وظل المريخ لفترة طويلة بعد بداية الموسم بدون مُعدٍ بدني قبل التعاقُد مع الجزائري بن قابلية الذي أمضى مع المريخ شهرا واحدا، حيث رحل قبل مواجهة الأهلي، وبالتالي ظهر الفارق جلياً في الأداء البدني بين المريخ والأهلي رغم إرهاق عناصر الأخير إلا عدم جاهزية المريخ ومُعاناته بدنياً جعلت الفريق يُعاني كثيراً ويخسر كل الكرات المُشتركة والهوائية وسباقات السرعة.


ظ£

الغيابات


عانى المريخ من غيابات مؤثرة وكبيرة ودخل مواجهة الأهلي بخيارات محدودة خصوصاً في خط الوسط، في ظل غياب محمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب بسبب الإيقاف وعماد الصيني وكردمان بسبب الإصابات، إلى جانب صانع الألعاب الساحر ونجم الفريق أحمد حامد التش، وتلك الغيابات أثّرت سلباً على أداء الفريق، خصوصاً وأن جل الغائبين يعتبرون من العناصر التي تمتلك خبرة كبيرة وتجربة وتمرسا، وبالتالي كان غيابهم مؤثراً للحد البعيد.


ظ¤

التخبُّط الإداري

شهدت الساعات التي سبقت انطلاقة مواجهة المريخ أمام الأهلي تفاصيل مثيرة، حيث تم إجراء تعديل على التوليفة الأساسية قبل ساعات من المواجهة، فبعد أن جهّز المدير الفني النابي، اللاعب بخيت خميس للمشاركة أساسياً في وظيفة الظهير الأيسر، بعد أن حصل على ضوء أخضر من الإدارة لإشراكه، جاءت توجيهات جديدة للمدير الفني قبل ساعات من اللقاء بإبعاد بخيت خميس لعدم وضوح الرؤية بشأن إيقافه الدولي ليتم الزج بأحمد آدم والذي قدم مباراة سيئة..


كما افتقد المريخ بسبب الأخطاء الإدارية الجسيمة، مدافعه النيجيري اديلي اولاميليكان الذي طلب النابي التعاقد معه خصيصاً للاستفادة من قدراته العالية في مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا قبل أن يفاجأ بعدم إدراج اسمه في الكشف الأفريقي بسبب أخطاء إدارية.

ظ¥


فارق قدرات

إلى جانب الأسباب الأربعة الفائتة، فإنّ المواجهة أكّدت على فارق القدرات الكبير بين المريخ والأهلي المصري الذي يتفوق إدارياً وفنياً وبدنياً وتكتيكياً، إلى جانب استقراره على كافة الأصعدة، على العكس تماماً من المريخ الذي يعاني أوضاعاً إدارية صعبة للحد البعيد وتغيب الاحترافية تماماً عن إدارته، وعدم الاستقرار الفني جرّاء كثرة تغيير الأجهزة الفنية ونقص الكثير من المُعينات في مُحيط الفريق، وهو ما أدّى إلى سُقُوطه أمام مُنافس يُعتبر الأفضل في القارة الأفريقية










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس



ودالشريف




**  ما يحدث في نادي المريخ احد اكبر الأندية في أفريقيا بشأن العضوية مضحك جدا ومصدر للسخرية.... آدم سوداكال المالك الرسمي للنادي أعلن عن فتح باب العضوية وبرسوم الف جنيه وعين احد اتباعه رئيسا للجنة العضوية.... السيد موسى الكندو عضو المجلس أعلن عن فتح باب العضوية وبرسوم ظ،ظ  جنيهات.. وعضوية سوداكال في المكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم وعضوية ألكندو بالنادي.بامدرمان وجمهور المريخ المغلوب على أمره لا يعرف مع من يتعامل... وطبعا مجلس المريخ مقسوم إلى جناحين. وأصدر جناح سوداكال بيانا حذر فيه الجمهور بالتعامل مع إعلان الكندو بخصوص العضوية وهدد بفتح بلاغ في مواجهة السيد علي أسد ولم نعرف رد جناح الكندو وعلى أسد على بيان جناح الكندو. علما بأن المريخ يخوض معركة هامة أمام فيتا كلوب يوم الثلاثاء المقبل تتطلب تناسي الخلافات وتضافر الجهود

** ما يحدث في المريخ فوضى وعبث لا يشبه  النادي الكبير ومؤسف جدا أن الاتحاد العام يتفرج على هذه الفوضى ويسمح لسوداكال بممارسة العبط وأيضا و وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية تتفرج والوزارة الولائية تتفرج على العبث في نادي قيادي تسيطر عليه مجموعة لا تعرف قيمته ولم تدرس تاريخه جيدا..

**  نرجو ونرجو تدخل الجهات المختصة ووضع حد للعبث والفوضى في المريخ وان يفتح باب العضوية على مصراعيه لكل مريخابي لنشهد انتخابات حرة نظيفة 

** نهار اليوم وبقاعة الصداقة تكتمل نفرة الرياضيين لدعم قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة وذلك بحضور الفريق البرهان رئيس المجلس السيادي ودكتور  حمدوك رئيس الوزراء وسيكون كل الرياضيين حضورا والبرنامج حافل جدا في القاعة وبعدها يتم تسيير قافلة كبرى إلى الشرق لتقديم الدعم المعنوي والعيني للمرابطين في الثغور وثقتنا كبيرة في نجاح النفرة لأن ورائها رجال بقيادة السلطان حسن برقو الرجل الوطني المخلص والأخ محمد عثمان الكوارتي ابن الهلال البار والأخ عمار السني نائب رئيس الخرطوم الوطني الرجل الوطني ورجالات أخريين من المريخ والهلال ورابطة مشجعي المنتخب الوطني بقيادة الأخوة خالد ليمونة و الصحاف َومرتضي بتري

** رضا عبد العال افشل مدرب في مصر.. تم طرده من نادي طنطا بعد أن أطاح به للدرجه الأولى... رضا عبد العال ومحمد شريف وكل من أساء للمريخ والكرة السودانية عبر الفضائيات والصحف المصرية نضعهم في خانة الجهلة اما لاعب الأهلي كهربا فننصحه بعدم الحضور للخرطوم مع الاهلي بعد الاساءات العنصرية التي صدرت منه لعدد من لاعبي المريخ.. ونقول للجاهل رضا عبدالعال أن المريخ امتلك استاد باسمه تم افتتاحه في العام ظ¦ظ¢ قبل أن تفكروا انتم في بناء استاد القاهرة وان المريخ لعب في استاد القاهرة عام ظ¨ظ£ عندما كنت انت شافعا يافعا حايم في شوارع كفر الدوار وانتصر الاهلي بضربة جزاء أحرزها محمود الخطيب رئيس النادي حاليا وأطاح لاعب المريخ عمار خالد بضربة جزاء وهذا قليل من كثير عن المريخ وتاريخه  

** كابتن مصطفى يونس نجم الأهلي المصري سابقا ومدرب الهلال السابق تحدث للزميل أيمن حسب الرسول عبر إذاعة بلادي حديثا رائعا عن السودان والمريخ والكرة السودانية ورد بقوة على الجهلة من المدربين والإعلاميين المصريين... وايضا مرتضى منصور رئيس نادي الزمالك الموقوف رد بقوة على خطرفات رضا عبد العال ووصفه بالمدرب الفاشل الضعيف

** المريخ  تأخر كثيرا في القاهرة وعاد مساء أمس وكنا نتمنى أن يعود مبكرا ويؤدي مباراته الدورية أمام الأهلي العاصمي كتجربة حقيقية قبل لقائه بفيتا كلوب... وعموما المباراة معلنة يوم غد الأحد 

** المريخ خاطب نادي الهلال رسميا والتمس إقامة مبارياته الأفريقية بملعب الهلال والخطاب للأسف بتوقيع آدم سوداكال المفروض على رئاسة النادي... ماذا يفعل المريخ لو رفض الهلال الألتماس

**. بالله ده كلام استاد المريخ الذي تحول إلى لوحة سريالية في عهد الرجل الذهبي جمال الوالي.. يصبح تحت رحمة سوداكال وشلته ويتوقف اللعب فيه لأكثر من عامين

ظ ** مساء اليوم الهلال متصدر الدوري الممتاز مؤقتا في مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني والمواجهة مؤجلة من الأسبوع الرابع وستفيد الهلال كثيرا قبل مواجهة مازمبي.. والخرطوم الوطني خسر آخر ثلاث مباريات ويسعى اليوم لاستعادة أراضيه  و يشرف على تدريب الخرطوم الوطني المدرب أحمد ابوالجاز بعد  ذهاب ابراهومة الذي تحول لتدريب توتي 

**  حي العرب انتصر على توتي أمس الأول وواصل هلال الأبيض صحوته القوية وانتصر على الاهلي مروي وانتصر الاهلي شندي على هلال كادوقلي وشهدت المباريات الثلاث تطورا كبيرا في المستوى الفني وتحكيما لم يخلو من الأخطاء 

** حي الوادي نيالا يخطو بقوة في الدوري الممتاز وهلال الساحل في تراجع 

** مازمبي يصل غدا لمواجهة الهلال في دوري المجموعات.. ومعلوم لدينا أن مازمبي انتصر على الهلال هنا بامدرمان قبل سنوات خلت بخماسية ونخشي من تكرار الهزيمة..

** المريخ يلعب بالثلاثاء أمام فيتا والهلال يلعب بالاربعاء أمام مازمبي و المبارتين تلعبان عصرا نسبة لضعف الإضاءة باستاد الهلال الذي خاطب الجهات المختصة رسميا وطالب بحضور الجماهير ونرجو أن تتجاوب السلطات الصحية وتسمح ولو بدخول ظ£ الف متفرج. علما بأن سمبا التنزاني سيحشد ظ£ظ  الف متفرج لمباراته أمام الأهلي المصري المقامة مساء. الثلاثاء.. 

** دخول عدد محدد من الجماهير في مباراة المريخ وفيتا والهلال وما زمبي مهم جدا خاصة وأن كورونا تلاشت كثيرا من  الخرطوم 

** ذهاب سوداكال من نادي المريخ مسئولية جماهير المريخ

** طالعت حوارا  مع القنصل حازم مصطفى أكد فيه ترشحه لرئاسة المريخ في الانتخابات المقبلة وأوضح الا علاقة له بالنظام البائد وحزب المؤتمر الوطني وأشار بدعمه للمريخ بأكثر من مائة مليار جنيه.

** التحية لأي كاتب هلالي دافع عن المريخ بعد الهجمة الشرسة التي تعرض لها من بعض الجهلة في مصر وتحية خاصة للأخ خالد ابوشيبة والأخ محمد عبدالماجد 

** جمعية تعديلات النظام الأساسي للمريخ لم تعقد حتى الآن بأمر سوداكال

** تسعة سنوات على رحيل محمد وردي وموت الأغنية السودانية

** عاشة الجبل قالت.. انا من أسرة صوفية

** قلبي خاضع ما برافع بس عليك تسمع حكايتو

** آخر دبوس

** ما يحدث في نادي المريخ بشأن العضوية لا يحدث في فرق الحواري والاذقة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عد ان تسلمت شكوي الهلال.. كاس تخاطب اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني وتمهله ثلاثة اسابيع لتعيين محامين للاتحاد ونادي المريخ



بعثت محكمة التحكيم الرياضية (كاس) بخطاب لاتحاد كرة القدم السودانى اخطرهم فيه بتسلمهم شكوي من نادي الهلال السوداني في قضية اللاعبين الثلاثة رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس الذين قام الاتحاد العام باعتمادهم  رسميا للمريخ بقرار من لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة.
وامهلت (كاس) الاتحاد السودانى ونادي المريخ ثلاثه اسابيع لتعيين محامين للدفاع عنهم في هذه القضيه قبل ان تصدر المحكمه قرارها النهائي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلوزداد يختار السودان لاستضافة مباراته أمام صن داونز

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن نادي "شباب بلوزداد" الجزائري أختار السودان  لاستضافة مباراته أمام "صن داونز" الجنوب افريقي أحد يومي ظ¢ظ§ أو ظ¢ظ¨ فبراير  الحالي.

 وبحسب ما أعلنه النادي الجزائري، فإن (الكاف) طلب من النادي الجزائري  اختيار بلد محايد لاستضافة مباراته أمام صن داونز الجنوب افريقي في الجولة  الثانية من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا .
 واقترح النادي الجزائري إقامة اللقاء في السودان وهو الأمر الذي يرتبط بموافقة السلطات السودانية على إستضافة اللقاء.

*

----------


## الحريف

*كبد الحقيقة

د.مزمل أبو القاسم

العين على فيتا وسيمبا

  * قبل أيام من الآن تابعت مباراةً جمعت بين الترجي التونسي وتونغيث السنغالي في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، وتوقعت أن تنتهي بانتصار عريض لعملاق باب سويقة، عطفاً على الفوارق التي تفصل بين ناديين حقق أحدهما كل بطولات الكاف، وآخر حديث العهد بكرة القدم، تأسس في العام 2013.
* فوجئت بالجرأة التي تمتع بها مدرب تونغيث ولاعبوه، حيث أحرجوا الترجي على أرضه بالتقدم عليه بهدف في مستهل اللقاء، ولم يفلح الترجي في تعديل النتيجة إلا بركلة جزاء، قبل أن يحرز هدف الفوز الغالي في خواتيم المباراة.
* قدم الفريق السنغالي كرة قدم متطورة وممتعة، وخسر النتيجة، لكنه كسب احترام كل من شاهدوه، واتضح لي أن تلك الروعة لم تكن مفاجئة، لأن تونغيث أطاح الرجاء المغربي  القوي من الدور الأول.
* توقعنا من لاعبي المريخ ومدربهم أن يفعلوا المثل، وأن يلعبوا بجرأة مع أن الخسارة أمام الأهلي كانت شبه مؤكدة، عطفاً على الظروف والفوارق الفنية الكبيرة التي تفصل بين فريقين حصل أحدهما على لقب النسخة الأخيرة من دوري أبطال إفريقيا وحلّ ثالثاً في بطولة أندية العالم الأخيرة في قطر، بينما يسير الآخر بالبركة والتساهيل، وتشرف عليه إدارة مبتدئة وفاشلة، دمرت كل جميلٍ في المريخ.
* كتبنا في هذه المساحة قبلاً أن المباراة تعتبر خارج الحسابات بالنسبة إلى المريخ، لأن الأهلي لن يكون منافسه المباشر على التأهل، وبالتالي تعد المباراة إعدادية للأحمر، فلماذا أداها لاعبوه بتوتر شديد؟
* كانت نظرتنا واقعية ولا تحمل دعوة إلى الاستسلام لأننا طالبنا لاعبي المريخ أن يقاتلوا ويقدموا أفضل ما لديهم، وذكرنا لهم أن مثل هذه المباريات تصنع النجوم، وتفتح باب الشهرة والاحتراف للاعبين.
* وضح من الأداء الهزيل والمضطرب الذي قدمه لاعبو المريخ أنهم دخلوا الملعب وهم مهزوزون نفسياً، بدليل أنهم فشلوا في نقل ثلاث تمريرات صحيحة في معظم أوقات المباراة، ولم يقدموا أي ملمح يشير إلى أنهم يمثلون نادياً كبيراً بقيمة المريخ، ليمنحوا محللي القنوات المصرية فرصة للتهكم عليهم، والنيل من ناديهم والتعريض به.
* لم ننتظر إلا أداءً مشرفاً يحفظ ماء وجه المريخ ويؤكد قيمته كنادٍ كبير في القارة السمراء، ويشير إلى أنه يمتلك حظوظاً للتأهل في المجموعة.
* زاد من سوء مظهر الفريق التشكيلة الخاطئة التي بدأ بها النابي المباراة بإشراكه ثلاثة لاعبين غير جاهزين في خط المقدمة، أحدهم محترف ضعيف المستوى، أتت به ثقافة (قدِّر ظروفك) التي يتعامل بها مجلس الخراب مع ملف الأجانب، لينضم إلى قائمة اللاعبين متواضعي المستوى الذين سجلوا أسماءهم في دفاتر الفشل مع المريخ في العهد الحالي.
* شاهدنا كيف تحسن مستوى المريخ بعد دخول النيجيري توني والجامايكي دارين ماتوكس، وكيف هدد المرمى الأهلاوي في آخر ربع ساعة، ليحرمه سوء الحظ وتألق الشناوي من ثلاثة أهداف مؤكدة.
* رفض النابي إشراك توني وماتوكس من البداية بادعاء أنهما غير جاهزين ونقبل تقييمه، ونسأله: هل كان بكري وتيري والبوركيني آرنولد بانغا جاهزين للمشاركة في المباراة؟
* لن نثقل على النابي لأنه حديث عهد بالفريق، كحال ماتوكس وسعيدي وتوني، ولأنه يعمل في ظروف قاسية، داخل نادٍ يديره مجلس إدارة ضرب الرقم القياسي في الفشل، على مدى أكثر من ثلاث سنوات جثم فيها على صدر النادي الكبير ليورثه الخراب، ويدمر صورته الزاهية.
* لا نرى داعياً للقسوة على النابي ولاعبيه، فالمريخ افتقر في العهد الحالي إلى كل مقومات التفوق.
* مجلسه منقسم ومتشاكس وتدور داخله حرب أهلية شرسة.
* فريقه لم إعداداً يليق به في مستهل الموسم لثلاث سنوات متتالية، ولم يتوافر على استقرار فني يعينه على التطور، بإقدام المجلس على استبدال الأجهزة الفنية بمعدل مدرب كل شهرين.
* لم ينل إضافات تقوي صفوفه إلا بعد تدخل التازي، لأن المجلس المشتت تعامل مع الفريق بنهج الأندية الصغيرة التي تسير نشاطها بالحد الأدنى من المال.
* الفريق بلا ملعب لأكثر من عامين، بعد أن تحول إستاده إلى خراب في عهد مجلس الخراب.
* تدهور كل شيء في المريخ.. حتى أزياء الفريق ومعسكراته وبقية تفاصيله أصبحت تدار بطريقة الأندية الصغيرة، لذلك لم نستغرب أن يغادر البطولة الإفريقية من الدور التمهيدي ثلاث مرات متتالية، وأن يظهر ضعيفاً خائر القوى أمام الأهلي المصري، ويخسر بالثلاثة مع الرأفة.
* النتيجة مقبولة، لأن الأهلي كان يستطيع أن يحقق رقماً قياسياً من الأهداف حتى في الحصة الأولى التي انتهت بيضاء.
* حضرنا المباراة من داخل إستاد القاهرة، وبعد نهاية الحصة الأولى ذكرت لقطب المريخ الصديق سعيد عبد الله أن تلك النتيجة لن تستمر، لأن الفرقة الحمراء ستنهار في الحصة الثانية، وقد كان.
* لا نريد أن ننشر الإحباط بين محبي الأحمر، ونذكر أن فرصة المريخ في التأهل قائمة، إذا استدرك حاله وأفلح في الفوز على فيتا كلوب وسيمبا التنزاني في المباراتين المقبلتين.
* تلك المهمة لن تكون سهلة في ظل الظروف الحالية للفريق، ونتمنى أن يتدخل الرئيس الفخري لإقامة معسكر مغلق، كي يساعد النابي على تجهيز لاعبيه، ويمنحه فرصة لتحسين الأداء والشروع في حصد النقاط.
* كل المطلوب من النابي أن لا يخطئ مجدداً في التشكيلة، وأن يشرك الجاهزين والموهوبين، ويجتهد في تحسين الصورة الباهتة التي ظهر بها فريقه في لقاء أمس الأول.
آخر الحقائق
* إصابة نمر أصابت المريخ في مقتل.
* بخروجه فقد دفاع المريخ هيبته وانفتح على مصراعيه أمام رماة الأهلي.
* قد نقبل المسوغات التي قدمها النابي لعدم الدفع بتوني وماتوكس منذ البداية، لكننا لم نستوعب مسببات إشراكه لبكري وبانغا وتيري، وإبعاده للجزولي وعزام.
* الجزولي هداف الفريق وصاحب القول الفصل في كل المباريات التي فاز بها المريخ مؤخراً.
* وعزام لاعب صاعد يتمتع بالسرعة والموهبة العالية.
* لم يشرك النابي بكري في آخر مباراة للمريخ في الدوري أمام الخرطوم الوطني لإحساسه بأنه غير جاهز بدنياً، فهل اكتملت جاهزية بكري بعدها؟
* أما بانغا فمستواه ضعيف في الأصل، واعتماد أي مدرب عليه أساسياً يعني حتمية مراجعة علاقة المدرب بتدريب كرة القدم.
* حتى تيري يمر بحالة توهان ذهني، أضعفت تركيزه وقضت على فعاليته أمام المرمى، بدليل أنه فشل في التسجيل في كل المباريات الأخيرة للممتاز.
* وضح من خلال التدريبات التي أجراها الفريق في القاهرة أن ماتوكس وتوني أكثر جاهزية من كل لاعبي المريخ المنتظمين في تدريباته منذ بداية الموسم.
* هناك لاعبون مميزون يستحقون فرصة من النابي في المباريات المقبلة، أمثال حمزة داؤود والتكت، إلى حين عودة عجب والرشيد وبخيت والصيني، واكتمال جاهزية طيفور.
* من مكاسب المباراة الاطمئنان على ارتفاع مستوى النيجيري توني والجامايكي ماتوكس.
* بمشاركتهما كأساسيين سيستعيد للمريخ خطورته الهجومية.
* خذوها مني.. ماتوكس تحديداً سيصبح نغمة حلوة في شفاه المريخاب، لأنه مهاجم مهول، يمتلك قدرات تهديفية رائعة.
* حبذا لو أشرك النابي عزام مع توني وماتوكس إلى حين اكتمال جاهزية بكري وتيري.
* نتمنى سرعة عودة عماد الصيني كي يساهم في تقوية محور الدفاع.
* كان التاج يعقوب الأفضل في لقاء الأهلي، بينما قدم ضياء مباراة سيئة، بإفراطه في التمرير الخاطئ.
* غداً بحول الله نكتب عن قرار لجنة الاستئنافات التي سارت على درب الانضباط في التشفي، وشهد اجتماعها عودة مشجع الهلال المتعصب محمد أحمد البلولة بعد غياب استمر نصف عام!
* حضر خصيصاً كي يبصم على القرار الظالم للجنة تمتلك تاريخاً أسوداً مع المريخ.
* داسوا على القانون كي يمددوا إيقاف اللاعبين على جثة اللائحة، ولو كان للمريخ مجلس محترم لطالبناه باستئناف القرار إلى محكمة كاس.
* يجب علينا جميعاً أن نشارك في تجهيز الفريق لمباراة فيتا كلوب يوم الثلاثاء 23 الجاري.
* بالقدر نفسه ينبغي أن نسعى جميعاً إلى إبعاد المجلس الحالي عن النادي بأي أسلوب، إذا أردنا للمريخ أن يستعيد هيبته المفقودة.
* مباراة أمس الأول للنسيان.
* آخر خبر: العين على مباراتي فيتا وسيمبا.
                        	*

----------

